

Show HN: Stitch News – A news app that lets you save/share any piece of text - sfdrozdov
https://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/stitch-news/id968510314?mt=8

======
sfdrozdov
Hey I am Sam, I built Stitch News with my friend Phil at Make School. We are
trying to making it easier to keep track of all the important information we
read everyday and also make it easier to share that information. Let me know
if you have any feedback, questions, or ideas. Thank you for checking it out!

~~~
miket
Hey Sam, this is Mike, the founder at Diffbot, the tech that powers
Instapaper. Stitch looks great, and we'd love to help out. Send us a PM.

[http://diffbot.com](http://diffbot.com)

------
panglott
Ugh ;) Looks like the probable use of this will be to allow news items to
propagate based on how much sloppily- or poorly-written, inaccurate, or
ambiguous verbiage there is buried down in the bottom. This is always the
problem with poorly-written, sexed-up headlines, but at least the reporter
isn't always writing those himself. Down in the article is where the
sensationalist-but-crappy writing/reporting is likely to dwell.

------
charlieegan3
The facebook login is a turn off for me. I do like the idea of sharing
sections of text tough, that's a new one on me.

I couldn't find a good way to read news so I made my own (and tidied it up a
bit to share with friends).

-I like to mark things as read. -sync reading progress on mobile & laptop -keep things minimal.

It runs at [http://www.serializer.io](http://www.serializer.io) if anyone's
interested.

------
bayonetz
Nice. I'd like to have that highlighting feature in the read-article part of
my app:

[http://blanqd.com](http://blanqd.com)

